# When SIBO won't go away...



## nw0528

Okay, after three rounds of Xifaxan and one of Flagyl, my SIBO seems here to stay.My first round of Xifaxan I had 100% improvement, but three days after being off of it, my symptoms were all back. Two more rounds of Xifaxan (1200 mg. three times a day 14 days) had no improvement all. Just was on Flagyl for 14 days and no improvement.I've also tried 10 weeks of Align (no improvement in symptoms).(Bit of background - I've had IBS-D for over 20 years. I'm 35 now. It was under control for over five years. Then, terrible episode of food poisoning, went to the ER. One year later, severe IBS-D type symptoms, positive breath test for hydrogen for SIBO. Prior to that breath test already had endoscopy, rule out celiac with biopsies, colonoscopy rule out microscopic colitis, etc., stool samples, allergy food testing, lactose testing - all things negative). So, my question is...what do people do to try to treat the symptoms of SIBO if you are unable to get rid of it? Do you treat it like IBS-D with lots of Immodium????For me a difference with IBS-D and SIBO is that the IBS-D comes in bouts. Fine for weeks/months, then difficulties for a few weeks or months. For me with SIBO the symptoms are every day with no improvement. My GI said to take Immodium during the day to get me through work (I am a teacher of 10 year olds.), drink a lot of water during the day, but eat little during work - or at least very bland things (my D. is very urgent and always after meals), Once home from work I do not take Immodium and I eat regularly (healthy foods). He also said I can experiment with the Immodium and take one or two in the am and one or two at night to try to prevent the D. So, I'm curious what people are doing to deal with SIBO when you aren't able to get rid of it? (My symptoms are 10-12 loose BM per DAY, very urgent BM, often with accidents happening if I cannot get into a bathroom within seconds or minutes, and always happening within 5-15 min. after eating ANYTHING.Thanks for any suggestions you have to offer!Nicole


----------



## Saxman

If you haven't tried it, Enteric coated Peppermint Oil works like magic for me. Solaray makes the one I use (it's a combination of a few different oils). Take up to 3 a day in divided doses if you haven't tried that already.


----------



## nw0528

SAXMAN,I'm curious what your symptoms were before taking the enteric coated peppermint. Thanks!Nicole


----------



## JanEllen

In 2007, after two rounds of Xifaxan had failed, and about six months of various probiotic capsules didn't work either, I seemed to have rid myself of SIBO by drinking kefir and liquid yogurt (from a local dairy), most every day, for about nine months to a year. I still drink a little most every day, because, if I don't, sometimes the SIBO wants to return. I have decided kefir and liquid yogurt is cheap insurance for me, to keep the SIBO away. I will continue to drink it as long as it seems to work for me.


----------



## nw0528

JanEllen said:


> In 2007, after two rounds of Xifaxan had failed, and about six months of various probiotic capsules didn't work either, I seemed to have rid myself of SIBO by drinking kefir and liquid yogurt (from a local dairy), most every day, for about nine months to a year. I still drink a little most every day, because, if I don't, sometimes the SIBO wants to return. I have decided kefir and liquid yogurt is cheap insurance for me, to keep the SIBO away. I will continue to drink it as long as it seems to work for me.


Can you give more info. on kefir please. Did you make it yourself from grains, or from a starter pack? How much did you drink each day when you were trying to rid yourself of SIBO?Thank you!Nicole


----------



## faze action

I had SIBO for most likely (as far as I can tell) about two years before I finally went to a doc who gave me a breath test. 8 days of rifaximin cured the SIBO, but about 6-8 weeks later my symptoms started to return. I was put on a fiber supplement (Citrucel) and it took about a month, but it seems to be helping. I am not symptom-free, but the D definitely seems under control right at the moment. I also eat a fiber-rich diet, and stay away from all processed/junk food and dairy. That seems to be doing the trick for now. If your D is really severe though the fiber supp. may not be enough to help... ??


----------



## booradley

I have had the rifaximin 3 times, it works wonders for 3 weeks after last dose, then the sibo returns.The Elaine Gottschall selective carb diet, plus fiber supplements works quite well for me. It is very difficult at first, but you get used to it. Alot of food prep. It might be something to look into.


----------



## IanRamsay

Kefir is basically a natural probiotic. so is the yogurt. Ian


----------



## Flowby Jonas

I have had 3 weeks of sheer bliss, well almost. I get a little bit of discomfort before I go. I went to a GOOD acupuncurist and after 8 months I am pretty much symptom free as far as the SIBO goes. The trick was the COPTIDUS RYZOMA herb. Its about as bitter as anything there is on earth. I had to encapsulate it but it was 3 weeks ago I finished taking it for 10 days. Now I am not sure if this will last or what but every morning I thank my lucky stars. I also eat oatmeal with boiled fruit in it. I don't eat raw foods yet or very much as my gut is not used to it yet but little by little I am introducing fresh fruit and veggies back into my diet. I think it took a long time for the SIBO to happen so I figure it takes awhile to get rid of it. You can laugh at me, dismiss me, or blow me off, but I have had 3 good weeks now and that is best I have had in last 3 years now. My AC is from China and is also a heart doctor MD in China. Her skills are amazing and without her I would have never got this far. Oh yeah I am staying away from any probiotic type food. Yogurt, cheese, sour cream, etc.


----------

